# Who hasn't seen this video?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The most amazing thing that I've ever seen. It's very popular, but if you haven't seen it, I completely recommend it. Makes me cry ever time I see it.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha i watch it for "inspiration" ....more like terrible envy and then i go out and look accusingly at charlie like "why wont you behave enough for me to do that?"


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's a beautiful video.


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh my goodness....I cried the whole time! How amazing is that! Wish I could do half of what she just did....simply wonderful...


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

what I got from this is enjoy your life now-do it now


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

that's absolutely amazing! I haven't ever heard of that woman before... does she do this for a living?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Seems like a lot of fun, she didn't trot bareback though.. is it hard or something?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes. She is a very well known horsewoman actually. She definitely dominates the Reining world. She has her own "natural horsemanship" method as well. 

Westfall Horsemanship


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Seems like a lot of fun, she didn't trot bareback though.. is it hard or something?


They actually don't trot in Reining. They usually walk collected into the arena, do spins, sliding stops and flying lead changes. They back or "moonwalk" as my non-horse dad described it, lol, and they control the speed of the horse from a collected lope to a gallop and back down into a collected lope again.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> They actually don't trot in Reining.


Is there a reason why? I'm curious is all


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

does she mainly work with Quarter Horses?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The reining horses ive seen her ride have indeed been quarters. But i bet shes worked with other breeds as well.

As for the trotting, i honestly dont know the reason that they dont. I guess its just not as thrilling as the control a horse has at higher speeds. You cant do flying lead changes at a trot, nor slide 30 feet at a trot. Obviously the horses do know how to trot, the gait just isnt used in competition.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> Obviously the horses do know how to trot, the gait just isnt used in competition.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay well thanks for giving me something  I love learning


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

The original patterns did have trotting. The sport has evolved, and with it the degree of difficulty. I have a book with original patterns in it, I will se if I can scan them and post...they look more like a western horsemanship pattern.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> The original patterns did have trotting. The sport has evolved, and with it the degree of difficulty. I have a book with original patterns in it, I will se if I can scan them and post...they look more like a western horsemanship pattern.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That'd be cool! But isn't cantering a little easier in hip movement for the rider than trotting?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I was thinking in the terms of a lopeoff. A lope off from a walk or standstill would be more difficult than from a trot. Also picking up the correct lead would add difficulty. There is no posting in Western classes so posting on the correct diagonal wouldn't be an issue. That's my guess...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Well I was thinking in the terms of a lopeoff. A lope off from a walk or standstill would be more difficult than from a trot. Also picking up the correct lead would add difficulty. There is no posting in Western classes so posting on the correct diagonal wouldn't be an issue. That's my guess...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Okay, that makes sense! Yeah it takes a lot of hind power to lope from a standstill. That makes a lot more sense, thanks Cowchick


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

These are the original patterns from the AQHA in the fifties, the first class added was 1950. The NRHA didn't come along untill 1966.

The first page in upside down...fail...


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL but still, thanks! 

Good thing I have a laptop, woo! But wow I never knew reining had a set pattern.. and it looks very spread out. I like it!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info CowChick!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

hey i never knew all that! that's pretty cool. i was under the impression that reining competitions were simply judged on the slide.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Oxer said:


> hey i never knew all that! that's pretty cool. i was under the impression that reining competitions were simply judged on the slide.


In Mexico it is sorta...


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Omg I want that first horse. But man he is flippin all over his back
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> Omg I want that first horse. But man he is flippin all over his back
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



They do ride a little different, I noticed that they really exaggerate using their weight when they ride.


Sorry CLaPorte for hijacking your thread!!!!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

it seems a lot like jumping... when a horse loves to do it, you can just tell... but boy does it seem like it's hard on their bodies!


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

it is a beautiful video and takes a very special team to do something like that. It makes me cry watching it because it reminds me of my grandpa who passed due to cancer and my daughter who passed at less than 24 hrs old due to maconium aspiration (Dr waiting too long really)............


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss, cowgirlup07


----------



## cowgirlup07 (Mar 13, 2008)

thank you sky, its still way fresh but my horse and dog both help a lot.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

AMAZING.

Just, wow.


----------

